# 19-21 ft inshore boats



## chambers270 (Jul 27, 2008)

I have a 1720 Key West but I am looking into getting something a little bigger so I can fish 3 people with room. I mostly fish the creeks and rivers but want to be able to fish nearshore reefs also.

Any suggestions? I would prefer to find a 196 Bay Reef but I will look at anything.

I found one a 19 Promaster with a Johnson motor. 

I have never heard of Promaster and always hear bad about Johnson motors.
What do you all think about them?


----------



## seaweaver (Jul 28, 2008)

19 Dusky!
they are hard to find cuz people don't let go.
I had a 115 johnrude on mine till I got a deal on a f115. They both pushed it about the same. it would be happier w/ a 150 when heavy loaded (4 adults 4kids,food&beer).
Flatter hulls run faster, but not in messy water.
cw


----------



## jamie.brett.sr (Jul 28, 2008)

21 foot Champion http://www.championboats.com/index_saltwater.cfm#/model_saltwater.swf?site=saltwater&mid=5253/


----------



## Limitless (Jul 28, 2008)

Take a look at the Sea Hunt Navigator 19 -- a 19' 6" bay boat.  I have a115 Yamaha 4 stroke on mine and run about 35 in an easy cruise.  Stable and good storage.  I'm in the Keys with it right now and fished with wife and 2 daughters yesterday with plenty of room.


----------



## gotta biggn (Jul 28, 2008)

I have a brand new Bay boat never used. It is a Rhino. I can sell it to you 10k under reatil. Need to move it. You will not get a better deal on a new boat period.


----------



## chambers270 (Jul 28, 2008)

I have a low budget but want a decent boat. I looked at a Sea Chaser today and it was nice but too high.


----------



## ratherbefishin (Jul 28, 2008)

*19' skiff*

I have a carloina skiff 198 DLV I just bought this year and I love it. 8' wide , 19' long.  With the 90hp ETEC it will run 38 mph with 4 people, 2 big coolers full of ice, 20gal live well full of water, 27 gal. of gas and 2 trolling batteries, plus all our tackle and other junk.  Very stable , very shallow draft and plenty of room for 4 fisherman. I've only been about 2 miles offshore, but on a decent day, should be no problem to go out farther.  With a galv. trailer, lowrance sonar/ gps, added trolling motor plug and trailer side guides, paid $17,800


----------



## Nautical Son (Jul 28, 2008)

You need to look at the Rhino's if your on a tight budget.
Gotta Bigg'n are you aka Mr.Nash????


----------



## chambers270 (Jul 28, 2008)

I have never looked at a Rhino. I just want a boat that drafts 12-15inches of water but will not beat me to death running 10-15 miles offshore.


----------



## Jrocket (Jul 29, 2008)

chambers270 said:


> I have never looked at a Rhino. I just want a boat that drafts 12-15inches of water but will not beat me to death running 10-15 miles offshore.



You are probably gonna need to up your budget a little 

10 to 15 non beating is gonna need a deeper draft


----------



## superdutyturbo (Jul 29, 2008)

Yeah I hear bad stuff about Johnson outboards too. For saltwater I would go with Yamaha. They really can't be beat and look at any marina and that is what you will probably see mostly. Some people like the Evinrude etec too but im a yamaha man. Look at Cobia! Affordable center consoles and dry for offshore fishing. Mine is 24 ft but I take it in creeks around hilton head in 1 and half to 2 ft of water and have no problem.


----------



## superdutyturbo (Jul 29, 2008)

Smooth ride too!


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Jul 29, 2008)

I studied this equation for over three years trying to find the most versatile boat with all the options I wanted for the best price.

I tested a lot of boats, talked to a lot of salesmen and visited a lot of boat shows.

I had decided that I liked the 19' Sea Pro as good as anything but the it was a bit pricey so I was about to make a deal on a nice Carolina Skiff. 

I went to the Atlanta Boat Show last year to see if I could work a show deal with the dealer up at Lanier and while I was there I saw a Tidewater bay boat that I really liked. It was very similar to the Sea Pro and after speaking with the owner of Tidewater I found out why. They were designed by the same man. Sea Pro had been bought out by Brunswick and the designer/owner had signed a one year no compete clause which he had already served. He told me that there were some minor changes that he had been wanting to make to the Sea Pro for several years and that he had implemented those in the Tidewater. 

I fell in love with the layout of the boat and the price that I was quoted by the dealer up on Lanier was very good-I thought.

I didn't make the deal that day because I wanted to do a little more checking around with Tidewater customers and see what I could find on the web. I found a post on thehulltruth.com about Hanckel Marine in Charleston, checked out their website and got a quote on the 1900 BayMax and it was a considerable savings. Almost $4K!

I checked out Hankel's reputation and placed the order. They had it ready on time and the deal was a pleasure. I've picked it up last May and have really enjoyed it.

http://www.hanckelmarine.com/


----------



## superdutyturbo (Jul 29, 2008)

Thats a pretty looking boat right there.


----------



## marine3 (Jul 29, 2008)

Rhino Bay Boat in My Aviatar.. Or this picture that mr. Nash fixed for me.


----------



## seaweaver (Jul 29, 2008)

HA... I'm hang that at HOGAN'S

cw


----------



## Southernhoundhunter (Jul 29, 2008)

check out the new line of pro lines called Pro Lites it's at proliteboats.com They make a quality boat with no frills. It has a lot of fishing room


----------



## chambers270 (Jul 29, 2008)

That Tidewater looks good but I will have to look for a used one. I fished on a Sea Pro before and it was a fine boat also.

That Key West Bay Reef 196 is going to be hard to beat though.

Chris


----------



## Nitro (Jul 29, 2008)

superdutyturbo said:


> Yeah I hear bad stuff about Johnson outboards too. For saltwater I would go with Yamaha. They really can't be beat and look at any marina and that is what you will probably see mostly. Some people like the Evinrude etec too but im a yamaha man. Look at Cobia! Affordable center consoles and dry for offshore fishing. Mine is 24 ft but I take it in creeks around hilton head in 1 and half to 2 ft of water and have no problem.



+1 on the Yamaha outboards. 

We just spent our annual week in the Keys. I bet 98% of the serious fishing boats down there are powered by Yammies.

We saw one Contender with three 350 HP Yamahas on the stern!!!

My next motor will be Yamaha.


----------



## Eroc33 (Jul 29, 2008)

me too on the yamaha

jeff young do you regret not getting trim tabs on yourboat


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Jul 30, 2008)

Eroc33 said:


> me too on the yamaha
> 
> jeff young do you regret not getting trim tabs on yourboat



So far I don't. It may be something I add. The next thing I plan on adding though is a jackup plate.


----------



## savgaboy (Jul 31, 2008)

I just purchased a 18' Sea Pro with a 100 hp Johnson 4 stroke and love it.  I handles the water very well and fishes 3 comfortable.  It can fish four.  So far I can not find anything bad about it.  This is my first Saltwater boat.  Please view my post on where and how to fish In Savannah.  This Forum is awesome.


----------



## Pineyrooter (Jul 31, 2008)

Tidewater, Nautic Star, Key West, Sea Pro. A pile of good used boats on the market now-a-days...


----------



## ratherbefishin (Jul 31, 2008)

*tidewater*

That Tidewater is a beautiful boat, what did you pay for it?


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Aug 1, 2008)

ratherbefishin said:


> That Tidewater is a beautiful boat, what did you pay for it?



With the 115 hp Yamaha four stroke and Alum trailer with torsion bar suspension and stainless steel hardware.                 $20,995.00 

With the 115 hp Suzuki four stroke and Alum trailer with torsion bar suspension and stainless steel hardware.                 $19,995.00 

Both engines will carry a 6 year warranty if purchased before March 31, 2007. 

Accessories:

Leaning post                                                                    $975.00

Package #2 (compass, swim platform, raw water wash)   435.00

Dual Batteries                                                                     210.00

Lowrance LMS-527C                                                        700.00

Sony Stereo/CD w/four speakers (installed)                     825.00

I-com VHF radio w/antenna (installed)                             425.00

Bimini top w/aft support legs (installed)                            450.00

3X Minn Kota troll motor (80 lb thrust) 2/105 amp
group 27 batteries, (installed)                                           1,550.00

Labor for the LMS-527C                                                     150.00

                                      Total for accessories:                $5,720.00 

Unit with 115 Yamaha:  $26,715.00,       

Unit with 115 Suzuki:  $25,715.00

I did negotiate the accessories down some but this gives you the gist of the price.


----------



## bross07 (Aug 4, 2008)

Go with a 19 t0 22 ft KENNER! Awesome boats...


----------

